# Zumba



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I quite fancy going to Zumba but I don't want to travel half way across Cairo to do so.
Are there any classes local to me around Agouza? Mohandiseen, Zamalek Dokki would be my preferred areas as I think I can safely say there will be none in Agouza


Thanks 

Maiden


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Samia Alluba in Maadi does Zumba, so perhaps their branch in Mohandeseen (a ladies only branch) does it too?

Samia Allouba


----------

